# Kribs question regarding sexing / pairing



## blueindiana (Sep 28, 2008)

I recently added three kribs to my 23G aquarium, but unfortunately one died the first night. The other two have had a chilly relationship thus far, and I am trying to a) determine for certain the sexes I am dealing with and b) if they are a MF pair, get any advice on any possible ways to reintroduce them and produce a breeding pair.

Here are the two pictures. Fish 2 has claimed the bottom of the tank, and has effectively chased off the other fish. (And by the looks of it, frayed the tail of Fish 1, who hangs out on the top portion of the tank now)

I have a few assorted platies in the tank that I used to cycle things, but they have been unbothered by either fish.

Fish 1:









Fish 2:









All apologies for the shoddy photographic skills.

Obviously if these aren't male-female, then the pairing issue is moot. If that is the case, do you have any advice on whether I need to take the passive or aggressive fish back to the LFS?

Thanks.


----------

